# Internet Access



## Stacman (Feb 2, 2013)

I’m currently considering a move to one of a handful of places (e.g. Costa Rica, Lake Chapala, or Belize). I’m starting to see random hints that home internet access isn’t always readily available in a lot of countries, even though literature makes it appear there is no problem. Is this true of Lake Chapala, Mexico?

Thanks!


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Stacman said:


> I’m currently considering a move to one of a handful of places (e.g. Costa Rica, Lake Chapala, or Belize). I’m starting to see random hints that home internet access isn’t always readily available in a lot of countries, even though literature makes it appear there is no problem. Is this true of Lake Chapala, Mexico?
> 
> Thanks!


:welcome:

I can't say with 100% accuracy, because I don't live there ... but everything I see and here about the Lakeside (Chapala) communities is that high-speed internet is abundantly available. At least a couple of people who live Lakeside regularly contribute here and I'm certain they'll step-in the conversation when they see it.

My main point for posting is to suggest that, if you haven't already done so, that you familiarize yourself with the recently upgraded/revised immigration/visa requirements for Mexico. There is a discussion of that issue elsewhere on this forum, and on other web forums concentrating on life in Mexico. Best of luck with your plans.


----------



## Stacman (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank you Longford. I appreciate it...


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Both cable and Telmex DSL in the Chapala area with various speeds


----------



## arjwilson (Jan 11, 2013)

Does anyone use one of those USB internet sticks from Telcel and the other providers? You know, the ones you plug into the USB slot on your laptop and allow you to get internet on your computer via cellular data. I've used them in Europe and Canada and they can be very fast. Anyone have experience in Mexico with them?


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Have you visited any of the places that you are considering moving to?

Even the despicable International Living recommends a few, increasing in length trips in your chosen destination.

The speed of internet access is something you worry about once you've come close to deciding, really.


----------



## Stacman (Feb 2, 2013)

mickisue1 said:


> The speed of internet access is something you worry about once you've come close to deciding, really.


Not exactly! It'll be equally one of the single biggest factors in my decision as to where I'll go. I have not visited any of the places I mentioned, but I definitely intend to do so before making a decision. Checking ahead of time weighs into where I'll visit because if any one of them has unreliable internet access, that alone is a deal breaker. Not only is the access a huge factor, but it has to be uncapped without data or bandwidth restrictions. Aircards through a cell provider (like the US 4G LTE) are fast enough, but comes with those data restrictions.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mickisue1 said:


> . . . Even the despicable International Living recommends a few, increasing in length trips in your chosen destination. . .


I'm not familiar with IL - what's wrong with it, in your opinion?


----------



## Stacman (Feb 2, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> I'm not familiar with IL - what's wrong with it, in your opinion?


I'd like to know also. I've read a lot of material from them, and its been quite informative. They obviously are a little biased, but a lot of what they've stated has been corroborated elsewhere...


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> I'm not familiar with IL - what's wrong with it, in your opinion?


I was only partially serious. A lot of people seem to think that IL is the devil.

I find it a lot of fluff, combined with significantly unrealistic projections of both the ease of becoming an expat and the cost of doing so.

They did open my eyes to the possibilities of living as an expat, something I'd never seriously considered, and for that I'm grateful.

But, in general, they are not particularly realistic, and very much overpriced for very little actual content. For that, I simply let my subscription lapse. Others rail against them, and seem to believe that they are worse than, say, Cosmo, which is equally inaccurate in the assumptions it makes about the lives of most women.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Stacman said:


> Not exactly! It'll be equally one of the single biggest factors in my decision as to where I'll go. I have not visited any of the places I mentioned, but I definitely intend to do so before making a decision. Checking ahead of time weighs into where I'll visit because if any one of them has unreliable internet access, that alone is a deal breaker. Not only is the access a huge factor, but it has to be uncapped without data or bandwidth restrictions. Aircards through a cell provider (like the US 4G LTE) are fast enough, but comes with those data restrictions.


I think you will find that there are options for very good internet access in most of the bigger cities in Mexico. In a smaller city or rural area, you will have to investigate to see what is available. 

I have cable with no volume limits and 20+ Mbps down, 1 Mbps up in Guadalajara.


----------



## Stacman (Feb 2, 2013)

Great, thanks TundraGreen!

That'd be exactly what I'm looking for. Makes sense that a city that size would have caught up with the normal standards.

Thanks again!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

arjwilson said:


> Does anyone use one of those USB internet sticks from Telcel and the other providers? You know, the ones you plug into the USB slot on your laptop and allow you to get internet on your computer via cellular data. I've used them in Europe and Canada and they can be very fast. Anyone have experience in Mexico with them?


I'm forced to use a Telcel USB modem because our little community doesn't have the population Telmex wants to bring in service. In the past I've gotten over 2megs but lately it's been very irregular. Hope they are not selling out the bandwidth. Cost me about 600 pesos a month for a 10 gig contract











A few minutes later


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

mickisue1 said:


> I was only partially serious. A lot of people seem to think that IL is the devil.
> 
> I find it a lot of fluff, combined with significantly unrealistic projections of both the ease of becoming an expat and the cost of doing so.
> 
> ...


IL is clearly in the sales business 1st and information 2nd to extent that supports sales initiatives. I let subscription lapse because although they had difficulty getting me the magazine, as thin as it was, they had no problem getting me all the buy opportunities.

They are in business fine and as initial contact OK. Just realize that information is their entry to sell and make decision based on that.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Sorry for participating in diversion. There are 4G cards & phones in Mexico offered by at least Telcel & iUSAcell. We tested both as USB adapter in wireless router. In our case the service varied too much to use as primary so we went a different approach. I'm not aware of 4GLTE in Mexico but maybe. I think of 4G & 4GLTE as a sales fight in the US between ATT & Verizon that allows both to claim the best coverage although do understand LTE slightly better where offered.


----------



## Stacman (Feb 2, 2013)

mickisue1 said:


> I was only partially serious. A lot of people seem to think that IL is the devil.
> 
> I find it a lot of fluff, combined with significantly unrealistic projections of both the ease of becoming an expat and the cost of doing so.
> 
> ...


It didn't take long to realize that everything lead to a sales pitch, so I got what I could from them, and primarily looked for links outside of there for information, which is partly how I ended up here. You're right about them not being particularly realistic, especially when it comes to the cost of living most places. Either they're operating on old statistics, or they're just sugar coating it. They make you believe that $1,500-$2,000 monthly is enough to live comfortably on. I would imagine that's a critical piece of information for many people considering the move, so I would actually prefer true figures. For now I'm guessing that based on those figures, and what I have (without a pension), I could live in most of these places for the next 49.3 years. I won't live that long, but if I stay in San Diego, that would last me less than 10 years.

So I come here to get a feel of the real expenses because IL paints a flowery picture as an expat. I have been to Thailand and the Philippines enough times to know that the cost of living is not much more than pocket change, but Latin/South American I'm not so sure of...


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Stacman said:


> . . . They make you believe that $1,500-$2,000 monthly is enough to live comfortably on. I would imagine that's a critical piece of information for many people considering the move, so I would actually prefer true figures. . .


Everyone's situation is different, of course, but I live on about $1500 US a month in Mexico City, and that includes paying for private health insurance.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Stacman said:


> It didn't take long to realize that everything lead to a sales pitch, so I got what I could from them, and primarily looked for links outside of there for information, which is partly how I ended up here. You're right about them not being particularly realistic, especially when it comes to the cost of living most places. Either they're operating on old statistics, or they're just sugar coating it. They make you believe that $1,500-$2,000 monthly is enough to live comfortably on. I would imagine that's a critical piece of information for many people considering the move, so I would actually prefer true figures. For now I'm guessing that based on those figures, and what I have (without a pension), I could live in most of these places for the next 49.3 years. I won't live that long, but if I stay in San Diego, that would last me less than 10 years.
> 
> So I come here to get a feel of the real expenses because IL paints a flowery picture as an expat. I have been to Thailand and the Philippines enough times to know that the cost of living is not much more than pocket change, but Latin/South American I'm not so sure of...


What Isla Verde said.

Telling people you can live comfortably on $1500/month is vastly different than telling them that they can have maid service, a gardener and eat out twice a week on $1000.

Which they do, of course.

Back to topic.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mickisue1 said:


> What Isla Verde said.
> 
> Telling people you can live comfortably on $1500/month is vastly different than telling them that they can have maid service, a gardener and eat out twice a week on $1000.
> 
> ...


I eat out at least twice a week but usually at inexpensive places in my neighborhood. No maid, no gardener (not even a garden!).


----------



## Stacman (Feb 2, 2013)

All of that is good to know, but is that assuming that you own your own property, or rent?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Stacman said:


> All of that is good to know, but is that assuming that you own your own property, or rent?


Don't I wish I could afford to own my own place. Instead I rent a very small apartment in Mexico City.


----------



## Stacman (Feb 2, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> Don't I wish I could afford to own my own place. Instead I rent a very small apartment in Mexico City.


As long as you're comfortable and happy, that's all that matters...


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

Whether mobile internet such as Banda Acha is good depends entirely on where you live and cell towers, etc. 
Mexico is at the bottom of the rung for mobile internet connection in Latin America so don't expect any extraordinary bandwidth. I've used Banda Acha in Tijuana and Rosarito and it works O.K. (not great) but it's convenient but it probably is not so great if you go farther into less populated areas with less cell tower coverage.


----------

